# My new D7100 is not a lemon... :)



## coastalconn (Apr 12, 2014)

Had 2 hours this morning to run out and test my replacement body.  I can't believe I shot for 5 months with a body that was a lemon!..  Af is much better which leads to sharper more consistent shots.  I am pretty happy..  comments welcome...

1


Osprey Landing 4_12 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2


Osprey Portrait 1 4_12 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3 It even works with my 1.4x TC.  The first body did not..


Osprey Flight 4_12 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4


Great Horned Owl 4_12 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5


Eastern Phoebe 4_12 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

6


Squirrel 4_12 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2014)

totally awesome photos as always
Glad to hear a happy ending with your d7100 concerns


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 12, 2014)

I vote for............................It's working perfectly as designed.    

Met a lady out shooting using a D800e.  She slipped and the camera barely scraped the ground.  Something was weird with the circuitry.  She started using her 2nd body D7100.  I can't tell the difference from her D800 pics vs her D7100 pics.  They are all very impressive.  D7100 winner winner Osprey dinnner!


----------



## snerd (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome captures! The bokeh in #3 is outstanding!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, man, I am so happy for you! You've got a properly-functioning camera...no more fighting it!!! Good deal! The first shot, the one of the osprey with the band on its leg, is pretty cool. Really a nice, tightly framed shot.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 12, 2014)

My fav - #2 & #5.. The images are just so damn sharp! :hail:


----------



## alv (Apr 12, 2014)

just great glad everything came togather  happy shooting


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 12, 2014)

Gees, the guy can shoot !!  

LOL, that first shot is to die for with those details and look. It means business, phew wish that was mine. The second shot, my goodness, outstanding details and stare with the selective focus bang on the eye, oh so good. Love the feather layering on the back as well. That eastern .... Phoebe is a fantastic little bird and another excellent sharp shot. 

Beautiful shots and extremely well taken. Great eye for a shot. Owl's, man I want to see those one day. 

All the best up there. Any camera is a lemon in the wrong hands, yours is not 

Danny.


----------



## baturn (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful as always. As happy as I am for you to have a fully functioning body ( camera), it's a little annoying to know you took all those awesome photos with sub par equipment.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you on a Facebook photography group by chance? Because I swear I saw the hawk picture on one of my groups.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Are you on a Facebook photography group by chance? Because I swear I saw the hawk picture on one of my groups.


https://www.facebook.com/KristoferRowePhotography


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 12, 2014)

So was it just AF that was out in the other D7100 ?? 

Danny.


----------



## BillM (Apr 12, 2014)

Number 2 is nothing short of perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Whoooooot! Nice to hear!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> So was it just AF that was out in the other D7100 ??
> 
> Danny.


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/355550-had-dust-off-ol-trusty-d300-today.html

and multiple other threads preceeding this one


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 12, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I vote for............................It's working perfectly as designed.
> Met a lady out shooting using a D800e.  She slipped and the camera barely scraped the ground.  Something was weird with the circuitry.  She started using her 2nd body D7100.  I can't tell the difference from her D800 pics vs her D7100 pics.  They are all very impressive.  D7100 winner winner Osprey dinnner!


I know the D800 has better ISO performance and I'm sure more DR, but I would still have a DX camera.  If the new D7100 was as bad as the first I was really toying with the idea of a D3.  Glad I don't have to spend that much.  I might be able to get the 150-600 still 



snerd said:


> Awesome captures! The bokeh in #3 is outstanding!





Derrel said:


> Oh, man, I am so happy for you! You've got a properly-functioning camera...no more fighting it!!! Good deal! The first shot, the one of the osprey with the band on its leg, is pretty cool. Really a nice, tightly framed shot.





Raj_55555 said:


> My fav - #2 & #5.. The images are just so damn sharp! :hail:





alv said:


> just great glad everything came togather  happy shooting


Thank you kindly!


nzmacro said:


> Gees, the guy can shoot !!
> 
> LOL, that first shot is to die for with those details and look. It means business, phew wish that was mine. The second shot, my goodness, outstanding details and stare with the selective focus bang on the eye, oh so good. Love the feather layering on the back as well. That eastern .... Phoebe is a fantastic little bird and another excellent sharp shot.
> 
> ...


Thank you Danny!


baturn said:


> Beautiful as always. As happy as I am for you to have a fully functioning body ( camera), it's a little annoying to know you took all those awesome photos with sub par equipment.





symplybarb said:


> Are you on a Facebook photography group by chance? Because I swear I saw the hawk picture on one of my groups.


Umm, Osprey?  Besides my page that Astro linked,  I posted it in "Raptors in Focus" also



astroNikon said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you on a Facebook photography group by chance? Because I swear I saw the hawk picture on one of my groups.
> ...





nzmacro said:


> So was it just AF that was out in the other D7100 ??
> Danny.


The AF would never settle in,  I thought it was my lens for the first few months and actually sent it back to be repaired because the HSM was locking up at infinite and all the things you read online.  I wish i had your god-like manual focusing skills, but I don't think anyone does!


BillM said:


> Number 2 is nothing short of perfect :thumbup:





Mach0 said:


> Whoooooot! Nice to hear!


Thank you!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 12, 2014)

Ahhhh I see. Thanks to Astro for the link as well. What a complete pain in the butt that would have been. that's nightmare stuff. Its the sort of thing you start question if the brand you are using is right. I guess all cameras go through the quality control issue now and again. Interesting reading in that other thread, but just glad its all sorted now, because man can you shoot !!.

Be great to see what you think of the Tamron 150-600 when you get a couple of weeks in with it, that should be fun to watch. 

All the best and pleased for you now, that's all good news.

Danny.

PS: BTW ..... _"May the sun be at your back and the birds be in your face!" _ = perfection


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Apr 12, 2014)

Glad to see you got a new camera! You definitely have a knack for those wildlife shots. I'm assuming those were the sigma near 500? I didn't realize how finicky wildlife was to shoot 'til this weekend when I was driving the canyon and shot a few of the deer.  I have never shot wildlife before and I think your composition of the subjects is awesome


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 12, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Ahhhh I see. Thanks to Astro for the link as well. What a complete pain in the butt that would have been. that's nightmare stuff. Its the sort of thing you start question if the brand you are using is right. I guess all cameras go through the quality control issue now and again. Interesting reading in that other thread, but just glad its all sorted now, because man can you shoot !!.
> Be great to see what you think of the Tamron 150-600 when you get a couple of weeks in with it, that should be fun to watch.
> All the best and pleased for you now, that's all good news.
> 
> ...


It was so incredibly frustrating all winter!  I went from 19/20 sharp shots to 1/40.  I got the lens and camera about the same time in oct/nov.  Thinking back I tried a Nikon 300 F4 about the same time and it did the same strange jittery nervous thing.  Perfection it is   Thanks Danny!  Keep those Kingfishers coming!  



SpikeyJohnson said:


> Glad to see you got a new camera! You definitely have a knack for those wildlife shots. I'm assuming those were the sigma near 500? I didn't realize how finicky wildlife was to shoot 'til this weekend when I was driving the canyon and shot a few of the deer.  I have never shot wildlife before and I think your composition of the subjects is awesome


Thank you sir!  I pretty much always shoot with my Sigma 120-300 F2.8 OS non sport with the 2x TC on.  Wildlife is one of the trickiest subjects, you have little control over the light, less control over your subjects and normally a split second to get the shot.  You really have to log tons of hours of practice, followed by a gazillion hours in the field.  With my Ospreys I go to certain nests on certain days based on sun position, wind and tides!   Just to give you an idea of sharpness, here is the second shot uncropped..  sorry for web compression..


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 13, 2014)

coastalconn said:


>



Wow! TBH I actually like the un-cropped version better... Amazing shot.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Wildlife is one of the trickiest subjects, you have little control over the light, less control over your subjects and normally a split second to get the shot.  You really have to log tons of hours of practice, followed by a gazillion hours in the field.  With my Ospreys I go to certain nests on certain days based on sun position, wind and tides!   Just to give you an idea of sharpness, here is the second shot uncropped..  sorry for web compression..



Excellent summary and bang on the money. Time, dedication, patience and stubbornness are the best tools we own and those cost nothing. 



> I go to certain nests on certain days based on sun position, wind and tides!



Exactly !!. Very well said and the only way to shoot. Cropping goes hand in hand and that's a darn good crop looking at the second shot.

All the best Kris and that shot is just OUTSTANDING. Make one heck of a cover on a nature mag IMO.

Danny.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 13, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you on a Facebook photography group by chance? Because I swear I saw the hawk picture on one of my groups.
> ...



A *group*, not his own page. 

I'm part of two facebook photography *groups* and I swear this same picture popped up. I'm asking because both groups are local to me and the OP is not.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 13, 2014)

No, it was on a local group. I tried to look again last night on the facebook page, but couldn't find it. Going to look again. I swear it was the same pictures because there were multiple comments on the talons. And I noticed the wings were clipped. If I find it and it is the same one, I'll let you know. Both of these groups are specific to my city.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 13, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> No, it was on a local group. I tried to look again last night on the facebook page, but couldn't find it. Going to look again. I swear it was the same pictures because there were multiple comments on the talons. And I noticed the wings were clipped. If I find it and it is the same one, I'll let you know. Both of these groups are specific to my city.


Thanks for the lookout! I would be very interested to know if someone just shared it, or if they stole it.  As long as my watermark is there I don't care..


----------

